# Morton Kosher salt



## kit s (Feb 10, 2019)

Any one else having a problem finding some. All the major chains in my area are out and have been out since before Christmas...told supplier problem.
kit


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 10, 2019)

Plenty of it here in Southeast Mississippi.


----------



## buzzy (Feb 10, 2019)

Find it everywhere in SC PA. Have a amish Bent & Dent store close I get 2 3# boxes for a dollar. Amazon sells it


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 10, 2019)

Sadly enough, Morton lost their Rabbi.
They are looking for a replacement.
Until then, the production line is halted.


Our Sam's Club has it, but it isn't in the Blue Box.
So maybe that is why you can't find it. Packaging changes.

Walmart has it, I think.

I think you could use Canning and Pickling Salt as a substitute.

But the idea is to not use Iodized Salt.


----------



## wbf610 (Feb 10, 2019)

Costco had some yesterday, not morton though.


----------



## timstalltaletav (Feb 10, 2019)

I just grabbed a box yesterday at my local store.  They seemed to be well stocked.  I hope there's not a shortage, I use that on everything!


----------



## Preacher Man (Feb 10, 2019)

It's all gone in Western Montana since about the New Year.



SonnyE said:


> Sadly enough, Morton lost their Rabbi.
> They are looking for a replacement.
> Until then, the production line is halted.


So Morton Salt is made in Anatevka?


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 10, 2019)

So Morton Salt is made in Anatevka?

No, looks like Glendale, Aridzona.
(Amoungst a bunch of other places.)

Maybe Homeland Security has enough Ammunition now, So they are gathering stores of Morton Kosher Salt?


----------



## kit s (Feb 11, 2019)

Sonny
Ya can use any non iodized salt, but found that different salts have different levels of saltiness. Hoping to avoid having to recalculate some of my recipes.
Hope they get it back here soon,like _Tim _I do use it on pretty much everything.
kit


----------



## Geos7812 (Feb 12, 2019)

How about using sea salt?   Isn’t that just as good? I see you got at Costco all the time.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 12, 2019)

Convert Volume recipes with Salt to Weight measurements and it doesn't matter which brand or Grind of salt used. You will always add the same/desired amount...JJ


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 13, 2019)

Been out around me for a bit too. Haven't been able to get MTQ since last summer. My guy also said his supplier could suddenly no longer get it either.


----------



## zwiller (Feb 13, 2019)

+1 

 chef jimmyj
   Converting to weight has to be one the best things I ever did.  Agree with 

 SonnyE
 pickling canning is a good sub for large grain.


----------



## kit s (Feb 13, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Convert Volume recipes with Salt to Weight measurements and it doesn't matter which brand or Grind of salt used. You will always add the same/desired amount...JJ



Chef I do go by weight to volume but seemed to me any how that when I used a fine grind salt it just tasted saltier than what most grinds of Kosher are..
kit


----------



## dernektambura (Feb 13, 2019)

Don't mind me to ask but why has to be Morton  kosher salt? I mean, Italians for example are well known for one of the world best producers of cured meat and they never heard of Morton kosher salt.... What is so special about Morton kosher salt?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 13, 2019)

kit s said:


> Chef I do go by weight to volume but seemed to me any how that when I used a fine grind salt it just tasted saltier than what most grinds of Kosher are..
> kit



Sitting on the surface in a rub or applied at the table it would. But if you put a 1.000 oz Single Rock of salt in 1 pound water to make a brine or 1.000 oz of Powdered Super Extra Fine salt in an equal weight of water to make a brine, the brines have the exact same Salinity once dissolved. Same with weighing ingredients for a marinade or even Roast Beef Gravy. All weights being equal, and prepared the same way, they have to taste the same...JJ

Note: Different TYPES of salt can taste different. Diamond Crystal Table Salt is saltier tasting than the same size grind of Himalayan Pink Salt. DC is pure NaCl, pink has other minerals in it...


----------



## kit s (Feb 13, 2019)

dernektambura said:


> Don't mind me to ask but why has to be Morton  kosher salt? I mean, Italians for example are well known for one of the world best producers of cured meat and they never heard of Morton kosher salt.... What is so special about Morton kosher salt?


Doesn't have to be morton's, but it was the only salt that the tree chains furnished here. I like it for grind size mostly I guess, as well as non iodized though there are other salts that are non iodized.


----------

